# (Solved) dating Setup.lid bug



## sponsor (Feb 14, 2004)

It is unusual that when I try to install a soundcard driver, I get this error message
*"Setup is unable to find
installation language in C:\windows\desktop\setup.lid file. Error 105. "*

If anyone here know of a known fix, please let me know.


----------



## sponsor (Feb 14, 2004)

here is how I installed at last,
deleted all the setup.lid files that were related to the driver found in temp and windows/system folders.
after I did the installation and everything went smothly.


----------

